
Ask HN: YC Startup School Weekly Update - wonderous
Curious if anyone has any thoughts on the YC Startup School Weekly Update.<p>1. Metric:<p><pre><code>  - Revenue 
  - Active Users 
  - Other
</code></pre>
2. Value: Total added last week.<p><pre><code>  - [SMALL-TEXT-FIELD]
</code></pre>
3. Growth %: How much did you grow last week?<p><pre><code>  - [SMALL-TEXT-FIELD]
</code></pre>
4. Additional information:<p><pre><code>  - [LARGE-TEXT-FIELD]</code></pre>
======
Suncho
I'd be curious to know what are some of the other metrics that people are
using besides revenue and active users.

~~~
TeeJay942
I think FB focuses it's business around increasing time in app per user (or
they at least track this). Many to-do list apps track tasks completed.

I would say for any completely free games that do well b/c they advertise,
optimizing for time in app and # of clicks on ads is clearly very important
metrics.

I built an app that helps you build habits by scheduling them into your daily
morning/evening routines. Part of that routine building process is assigning
time for each action (e.g. exercise for 30 minutes). So my KPI is minutes
completed.

It's a productivity app so it seemed foolish to me to try to keep people in my
app for longer. I even encourage users to complete their routines through
actionable notifications (i.e. without opening the app).

